# microfly cooling mod



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

temps werent to bad anyway,but i decided to mod a bit.i replaced both side panels with a wire mesh that i painted and clear coated.also added a 120mm fan on the side with the video card.my video card idles like a cpu now at 33c.the cpu idles at 20c,and the hard drive temps dropped rather drastically as well.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

them itty bitty cases are heat traps. Why do people buy them?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

heat trap lmao i dont think so.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Good temps there buddy. Especially with that OC.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah not bad at all ive just always liked these little cases.the size of these things always make them a project if ya got one.the really only negative to one is when ya do anything to it.you must tear it down to do anything but oh well.:grin:


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

dang i was wrong indeed. I thought tose things, being so small, would harvest heat and make everything hot.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

to be fair about it magnethead they can be heat traps.thats why ya mod.:grin:


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Very cool looking rig. Put a UV CCFL into it and call it "Bug Zapper"! :grin:

Eric


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

lol it does have a cold cathode in it.the cam flash just covers it up.big bug zapper eh lol thats funny.:laugh:


----------

